# Update experience in ACS



## chaithuwithu (Apr 7, 2015)

*Update experience in ACS and updating expired passport*

Hi Team,
My ACS was created on 28 th Jan 2014 and My experience gets to 10 years by june first 2015, so to update my ACS should i update by paying 450 again or as it is valid send email to ACS team to update it.

And also my passport got expired and new passport is available now, though there is EOI which was updated with state sponsorship, i could not find an option to update passport details, it should be done after EOI is picked in general quota or state sponsor?

Regards
Krishna chaitanya


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Your experience gets to 10 years- but which experience? The one that was recognized as "skilled" by ACS? How much was your skilled experience in Jan-2014 and how much would it be in June-2015?

If ACS rules since Jan-2014 haven't changed (the ones related to deduction of years), then:
Since your assessment, if you are continuing on the same job using the same skills, then you don't need any renewal from ACS. You can claim points for your work experience between your assessed date (skill-requirement-met-date) till the date of invitation by leaving the To-Date field in your EOI as blank for the EOI system to automatically bump up your points. However, you will have to prove this claim by providing references/ declarations (similar to the ones that you had given for your ACS assessment) in your visa application that clarify that you have continued to work in the same role and perform the same duties and utilize the same skills on the job.

If ACS rules since Jan-2014 have changed (the ones related to deduction of years), then:
Apply for a new assessment by linking your old application to this new one. Provide documentation for this new assessment period (Jan-2014 till date).

There is no need to update your passport. Your new passport has the number of the old passport mentioned on the last page thus proving that it is your own passport that was renewed from the previous one. You should file your visa with the new passport and there wouldn't be any problem.


----------



## chaithuwithu (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks a lot KeeDa


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keeda can you confirm us that acs changes their rules or not?


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Your experience gets to 10 years- but which experience? The one that was recognized as "skilled" by ACS? How much was your skilled experience in Jan-2014 and how much would it be in June-2015?
> 
> If ACS rules since Jan-2014 haven't changed (the ones related to deduction of years), then:
> Since your assessment, if you are continuing on the same job using the same skills, then you don't need any renewal from ACS. You can claim points for your work experience between your assessed date (skill-requirement-met-date) till the date of invitation by leaving the To-Date field in your EOI as blank for the EOI system to automatically bump up your points. However, you will have to prove this claim by providing references/ declarations (similar to the ones that you had given for your ACS assessment) in your visa application that clarify that you have continued to work in the same role and perform the same duties and utilize the same skills on the job.
> ...


Keeda can you confirm us that acs changes their rules or not?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nothing has changed. But, @sheema- you don't have to get re-assessed. Just apply for a new EOI using the same ACS and IELTS results. It is just your EOI that had a mistake. Everything else is alright.


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Nothing has changed. But, @sheema- you don't have to get re-assessed. Just apply for a new EOI using the same ACS and IELTS results. It is just your EOI that had a mistake. Everything else is alright.


Thankyou keeda but i want to wait till nov bcoz from nov my total experience will be 7 years and according to acs my exp will be count after oct 2010 soit would be 5 years in nov as presently i m working in the same organization that was assessed by acs, not change my job so mu no of years automatically increasing, right keeda?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

IMO, just file a new EOI with existing ACS because with 65 points there are good chances to get invited next month and thus no need to wait until November.


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok. Thankyou so much keeda. I will apply today.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello mates,
I have the same query.I am having 5 years of experience (Oct- 2017).
I did my ACS assessment ( for 3 years) in Jan 2016.

In the last year, I have changed my job twice in the same skillset.
Can someone tell me how can I update my experience in ACS assessment so that I can change my EOI points?

Thanks in Advance,
Richa


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

richachamoli said:


> Hello mates,
> I have the same query.I am having 5 years of experience (Oct- 2017).
> I did my ACS assessment ( for 3 years) in Jan 2016.
> 
> ...


You should be applying freshly again by linking to your previous account/ application. This time around, add those extra employment episodes and relevant documents for these.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You should be applying freshly again by linking to your previous account/ application. This time around, add those extra employment episodes and relevant documents for these.


Thanks KeeDa.
One more query, is there any fees for the new application?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

richachamoli said:


> Thanks KeeDa.
> One more query, is there any fees for the new application?


Yes same fees. 500 AUD approx. You can prepare the documents and when you start applying for an assessment they will show you on the screen.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> richachamoli said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks KeeDa.
> ...


If the ACS is done recently and changed the job 15 days back where the project is yet to assign. In this case can we mention the present employment too in EOI and state as not relevant as i am already claiming 5 points for the experience and if I include my present also it's the same.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pradu143 said:


> If the ACS is done recently and changed the job 15 days back where the project is yet to assign. In this case can we mention the present employment too in EOI and state as not relevant as i am already claiming 5 points for the experience and if I include my present also it's the same.


Yes, can mention the new one without having to get re-assessed as long as you are not claiming points (i.e. marking it as _not-relevant_).


----------

